# DUBAI | Mall of The World



## Hamad- (Nov 6, 2013)

> Project highlights:
> 
> Mall of the World, a project developed by Dubai Holding, will have the following connected features:
> 
> ...


more details :



> Mohammed Bin Rashid launches Mall of the World, a temperature-controlled pedestrian city in Dubai
> 
> 
> Project to develop the world's largest mall, largest indoor park, cultural theatres and wellness resorts with a capacity to host over 180 million visitors annually
> ...




































































































youtube video for the project 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zah99ETVOz4

more details :


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

How are they planning to keep a glass dome like that livable under the Arabian sun?


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

With wads of cash.


----------



## Giresun (Jun 30, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW :cheers:

This is a big ENTERTAINMENT AND SHOPPING COMPLEX :cheers:


----------



## Giresun (Jun 30, 2014)

Times Square ( New York ) and Shibuya ( Tokyo ) are greeting


----------



## jizzmo (Feb 6, 2009)

playing sim city in reality 

perfect.


----------



## Nonoka (May 13, 2010)

Another mall? ...

Love Dubai, but that one last pic with the billboards exactly resembling London's Piccadily Circus is a no-go for me, totally reminds me of something China would do. To me Dubai is a city orientating itself by European / American styles and places, but not blatantly copying them (at least in most cases). The theme sections of this mall seem to be a case of exactly that though, blatantly copying the looks of the famous European and American shopping squares. Don't like it at all.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I am sure these models are nothing to go by and im positive there will be several perspective changes before this is finalized


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Nonoka said:


> Another mall? ...
> 
> Love Dubai, but that one last pic with the billboards exactly resembling London's Piccadily Circus is a no-go for me, totally reminds me of something China would do. To me Dubai is a city orientating itself by European / American styles and places, but not blatantly copying them (at least in most cases). The theme sections of this mall seem to be a case of exactly that though, blatantly copying the looks of the famous European and American shopping squares. Don't like it at all.


this whole development will be around 42 million Sqft , the mall GLA is only at 8 million sqft


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

because it's Dubai.


----------



## Giresun (Jun 30, 2014)

it is the biggest mall of the world


----------



## Riley1066 (Mar 7, 2013)

Meanwhile Jeff Bezos laughs and laughs and laughs.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

What's the location?


----------



## Hamad- (Nov 6, 2013)

Riley1066 said:


> Meanwhile Jeff Bezos laughs and laughs and laughs.


shopping is more than buying product . shopping is a desire ,an entertainment and a lifestyle.

the different between online shopping and shopping is like the different between having sex and watching porn :cheers:


----------



## Hamad- (Nov 6, 2013)

droneriot said:


> What's the location?












it is cross the street from Mall of Emirates. you also can see Burj Al arab (7 star hotel in the map ). the project will be close to 2 metro station and the tram depot ( main station) .


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks. 

What's the structure that's there currently?


----------



## Hamad- (Nov 6, 2013)

droneriot said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What's the structure that's there currently?


you are wlc . Dubai Police Academy which they will move it to the academy city next to some university and institution over there


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Hamad- said:


> shopping is more than buying product . shopping is a desire ,an entertainment and a lifestyle.
> 
> the different between online shopping and shopping is like the different between having sex and watching porn :cheers:


يا الهي ! :lol:


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Those walkways in the sun sound like utter hell. Shade them!


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

Hamad- said:


> shopping is more than buying product . shopping is a desire ,an entertainment and a lifestyle.
> 
> the different between online shopping and shopping is like the different between having sex and watching porn :cheers:


hhahahaaha :lol: i love u man


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Ummm... I thought this was the aim of Dubailand, not across the street from an existing mega mall (Mall of the Emirates).

Seems like a crazy idea, but hey, when in Dubai, never be surprised :lol:


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

This project is MASSIVE, If they can pull it off it would be great. This is almost the same size as the whole of business bay


----------



## ilovecoffee (Jul 9, 2013)

"the first air conditioned indoor city"!! yay!


----------



## london2015 (Mar 24, 2014)

Amazing project should generate tourism for Dubai going forward.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise (Jun 10, 2006)

I Will be going there once it's built after my lottery, powerball and mega millions win.


----------



## gdipasqu (Oct 13, 2009)

*news*

I did not see this post on this thread.
This project is very impressive !:banana:



el palmesano said:


> *In pictures: Take a tour of Dubai’s grand Mall of the World*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

when is the estimated start date?


----------



## HoneyDaddy (Mar 18, 2012)

According to the GulfNews info from Sep.21st, we will see some progress in Q1, 2015. And the ambitious goal to finish it - is by 2018.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ And since it's DP, none of that will be happening


----------



## protoman (Nov 4, 2010)

HoneyDaddy said:


> According to the GulfNews info from Sep.21st, we will see some progress in Q1, 2015. And the ambitious goal to finish it - is by 2018.


full completion by 2018? that's definitely an ambitious goal.
full completion in just 3 years seems way to good to be true.
more realistically, i believe they will open in various phrases, with a potential date of 2020/22 as the full completion.


----------



## Kylar (Mar 3, 2015)

couldn't agree more with protoman


----------



## dreamax00 (Aug 21, 2014)

In the last interview they said that they target completion of phase one before 2020 and that everything is OK to achieve this. They also said that the first quater of 2015 will be the moment of giving more informations. So if everything goes right we will very soon have some news with this project !


----------



## Kylar (Mar 3, 2015)

That will be awesome won't it  Hopefully this will be done by 2024, I intend to go to Dubai on May 1st 2024  This would be a marvel to tour


----------



## skyscraperhighrise (Jun 10, 2006)

Can't wait for this to be done as well.


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

The project is really very impressive!!
But this "render" is weird


----------



## apneto (Feb 17, 2013)

Impressive


----------



## saman.7 (Apr 18, 2013)

when they start to build???


----------



## East37thStreet (Mar 13, 2015)

wow it is a big entertainment and shopping mall :cheers:

This is life !!!


----------



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't mind getting lost in this mall LOL. :tongue2:


----------



## Kylar (Mar 3, 2015)

It's April, any updates on construction of this beautiful project?? And the ships idea sailing through looks awesome!


----------

